# Halfords 3 for 2 offer



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

As the heading states good offers in halfords


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Funnily enough I called in for some bits for washing, went to the till and the guy mentioned this, whatever you buy the cheapest is free, pushed the boat out and got a sponge, should've been £3 and got it for nothing...living the dream !!


----------



## hepton (Jun 15, 2014)

Gatsoburner said:


> Funnily enough I called in for some bits for washing, went to the till and the guy mentioned this, whatever you buy the cheapest is free, pushed the boat out and got a sponge, should've been £3 and got it for nothing...living the dream !!


£3 for a sponge must be a good un ???


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Should've bought a couple of compressors and floged the 2 you didn't want.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

hepton said:


> Gatsoburner said:
> 
> 
> > Funnily enough I called in for some bits for washing, went to the till and the guy mentioned this, whatever you buy the cheapest is free, pushed the boat out and got a sponge, should've been £3 and got it for nothing...living the dream !!
> ...


Super absorbent sponge no less..!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Gatsoburner said:


> hepton said:
> 
> 
> > Gatsoburner said:
> ...


Please tell me u r not using this on your paintwork :roll:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

KIFOO said:


> Gatsoburner said:
> 
> 
> > hepton said:
> ...


Please tell me u r not using this on your paintwork :roll:

Couldn't agree more, let's hope not.


----------

